# Solved: Windows Update Error 0x80070057



## violalady

I'm having problems with Windows Update. I have it set for automatic but it has not updated since January. I keep getting the following Windows Update error 0x80070057. I have an HP Pavilion laptop running Windows 7 64bit with SP1. I tried the Fix It utility and got server problem errors and the above error. This site and one other I looked at suggested to someone else that they go into Start, type regedit in the Search bar. Then open regedit and navigate to HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\ Windows\WindowsUpdate and remove any and all values with 0x80070057. Tried that and I have no WindowsUpdate in Windows. My navigation is to HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows. 

Obviously, I'm missing a rather important file in my registry. Any suggestions how to restore it? I have no restore points in my system restore, so can't do that.


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A4-3305M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 18 Model 1 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3561 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6480G, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 450573 MB, Free - 41762 MB; D: Total - 22101 MB, Free - 2378 MB; E: Total - 4055 MB, Free - 1103 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 1805
Antivirus: Norton Security Suite, Updated and Enabled


----------



## antmar904

Try this:

Use Deployment Image Servicing and Management to fix Windows Update errors
Open an elevated command prompt. To do this, click Start, click All Programs, click Accessories , right-click Command Prompt, and then click Run as administrator. If you are prompted for an administrator password or for a confirmation, type the password, or click Allow.
Type the following commands. Press Enter after each command.
DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Scanhealth
DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth

Close the command prompt, and then run Windows Update again.

** MIGHT NEED A REBOOT **


----------



## violalady

Just tried DISM.exe and received Error: 87 The online/cleanup-image/scanhealth option is unknown. It directed me to DISM.exe /? to check it out. There is a /Cleanup-Wim but no /scanhealth. Would /Cleanup-Wim be the one to use? Don't know this one at all. Any suggestions?


----------



## violalady

Since no one has responded, I went back to DISM.exe and tried DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-Image /?. The only possible extensions are /RevertPendingActions and /spsuperseded. Would one of these help? Please someone come back on this and give me some ideas!


----------



## antmar904

violalady

are you using the /online switch?

if you type "dism /online /?" what options do you see?

you should see "cleanup-image" - performs cleanup and recovery operations on the image.


----------



## violalady

Thank you, I tried that and it didn't work. Finally, I found a site called www.tweaking.com and got my computer fixed with a software they have. I had a few viruses and was missing a few files in my registry. It is working fine now.

Thanks everyone.


----------

